# Some pics of my little guy :)



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It has been a couple of months since my last thread about my little boy (I still call him my little boy :lol: ) He will be one year old next week - time flies! But it feels like he has been with me for ages.  I still love him to pieces!



















He loves sleeping in my socks 









And don't try to take them away from him




































Right after a bath just waiting to be dried off with a towel



























And some videos!

He got stuck and I had to help him in the end :lol:





A very gracious fall and cuddles





Little box


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Loki, looking smashing as always


----------



## bugster (Aug 18, 2012)

I love the pictures with Loki in the sock and after bath time. After bath time his fur poofs out. He is adorable! :lol:


----------



## SouthernSweet (Jul 25, 2012)

Loki is the cutest


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh, Loki! What a goof <3


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

That first picture needs to be framed. It's a great glam shot.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

These are fantastic! 

I'm jealous that Loki will hold still for your pictures! Most of Piglet's pictures are just a blur. How do you do it?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks all!

Loki rarely sits still for long so I just have to snap a pic at the right time :lol: but using a high shutter speed helps a lot for less blurry pictures, so I always try to set it high. But when he's on his back he just sits still (until he decides he wants to do something else)


----------



## MrPinball (Feb 23, 2013)

Loki is sooo photogenic! What a handsome little man! Enjoyed looking at your photos!


----------



## Hedgehogluvr386 (Jun 16, 2012)

What an adorable hedgie, and VERY photogenic if I may say


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I just love when people share hedgie photos. That first one is absolutely adorable...love that open mouth smile!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone!


----------

